# Your favorite quick GO TO eye makeup look....



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

I went back 5 pages looking for a thread like this one but didn't see one so I figured I'd create one.....

  When you don't have much time to think about it what are your favorite go to eye makeup looks?

  As of recently it's been MAC's Naked Pigment on the lid and Swiss Chocolate e/s in the crease. Black liner/mascara. I find, for me, it goes with just about anything and everything that I want to put on my lips that day.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2013)

I find myself falling back on my NYX Nude on Nude palette, but the look sounds like what you create: a shimmery nude (or taupe - lots in that palette) on the lid, a matte or sating dark brown crease color (if I want a little extra oomph I will deepen the outer crease with a shade like Smut and blend) and maybe a little highlight at the brow bone. Filled-in brows, of course, and black liquid liner with mascara. That goes well with any lip shade and blush I might throw on.  For MAC shades, I might put Malt on the lid, something like Shag or Swiss Chocolate in the crease and sometimes a little bit of Vanilla shadow under the brow.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been using Mac Eclair paintpot on the lid with embark in the crease. This is one paint pot I should have backed up !!!! As for brown bone highlight.... I switch it up sometimes arena, Samoa silk or naked dark pigment


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Sep 28, 2013)

I do the same thing. I am actually wearing this mix today.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 28, 2013)

My Sleek Storm palette is my go to when I have no time. I use the matte light brown shade all over the lid and the matte dark brown shade in the crease. Black liner and mascara and I'm good to go


----------



## trina11225 (Sep 28, 2013)

eclair and mascara, a low key look through


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 5, 2013)

Brule on the lid, Saddle and Brown Down in the crease, and Brule again on the browbone. Sometimes I will add a little shimmer to the tear duct area. A little Smolder eye kohl liner on the top lash line only and Black Lash Blast mascara


----------



## sagehen (Oct 7, 2013)

adding this one:  I got a quad with patina, orb, trax and shale years ago as a gift and I discovered I like to use shale or patina on the lid with Trax on the crease and Orb on the browbone. looks good with brown eyes and I can pair it with whatever lipstick I prefer for the day.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 7, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> eclair and mascara, a low key look through


  This, but I add black liner.


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

​


BeautyByLele said:


> I've been using Mac Eclair paintpot on the lid with embark in the crease. This is one paint pot I should have backed up !!!! As for brown bone highlight.... I switch it up sometimes arena, Samoa silk or naked dark pigment


  I do eclair pp as well!! I sometimes use handwritten in the crease or the dark brown from my Lorac pro palette. I sooo wish I BU'd eclair too it's sooo easy and quick.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 8, 2013)

caribprincess said:


> ​
> 
> 
> BeautyByLele said:
> ...


  I soooooo agree !!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 9, 2013)

I haven't done this yet, but plan to this week: Laura Mercier Caviar Stick in Plum (or any stick shadow) applied from lash to about 3/4 up the lid and then blended out into crease with 217 brush. Use same color to line under eyes and smudge with cotton swab for a soft smoky look.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've been using MUFE aqua cream #14 and MAC studio fix powder in NW45 or MUFE Pro Finish 178 to blend it out. I line my eyes, add mascara and go. That's it, very easy and long wearing.


----------

